# Help with VDDC temps on a HD4890



## aka120 (Jul 5, 2009)

I am having a bit of a dilemma. There seems to be an issue with my VDDC temperatures, however, I am unable to reference my temperatures to anything else, so I am going on assumption that these seem way too high.

My current hardware/overclock ~






idle temps ~ (It is summer here, so 50c to 60c idle is normal for this card anyways)









this is what concerns me, under 99% load:




Using OCCT's gpu stress test, thats the results for 5 minutes. with 15 miutes, the VDDC slave #2 temperature climbed to 112C and did not drop or exceed. 
Also note, When playing Crysis or something like that, the VDDC slave temps never reach anything close to 100+C, they are around 70C

Even with the graphics card on stock clock, these VDDC temps hit around 100C, so could anyone give me a ballpark figure on what a safe load temperature, please do not tell me 80C as a rule of thumb, as you can see, my gpu core, memory, and shadercore are within specs and I am ok with my temps there. 

Also, right now, aftermarket cooling is not an option, but if you can make a suggestion that would work with crossfirex I am open to that, as i will get another 4890 in a couple of months so the cooler would need to allow for both cards to be seated in in the pci-e slots.

This overclock is not for daily, for daily I only run the core @ 935 i think, and the memory is stock 975, and stock voltages of course.

Sorry if i did not elaborate enough on my details, i was pressed for time while typing this post. Thanks alot for any and all help, much appreciated.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 5, 2009)

GPU tests such as the one OCCT provide and Furmark stress the GPU to 99%~, far more than any game.

The temps you are seeing are normal and to be honest, nothing to be shocked at when you stress your GPU to that level.

I would advise against stressing your cards in such a way again unless you have water cooling as it will lead to damage or at the very least some form of degradation of your card so you will not be able to clock as high any more.


Your average game will only put about 70% load on the 4890 you have so dont worry about temps for gaming. 


Oh, welcome to TPU.


----------



## aka120 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for your prompt reply aCid888*, and thats for the welcome 

Honestly, I was stress testing the gpu to ensure my fan profile in the BIOS I edited with RBE was performing correctly, which it was btw.

Thanks for the info, I doubt i would ever water cool the card, but I will probably upgrade the air cooling on down the road. So, i guess i should stick with stressing the card with crysis benchmark or something similar to that then.


----------

